# 1407 just got a DO NOT PASS from committee



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The committee vote was 4 nay-3 yea on 1407 this morning. An outstanding recomendation and it now goes to the Senate floor.

NDGF is considering raising the limit early season to 8 birds. They are also considering a "match up service" for landowners to hunters when there are too many birds present and not enough hunters. Very proactive on their part. Win win.

So now contact the Senators for a NAY vote on 1407 when it hits the floor.

from the last etree:

These are the helpful Senators who defeated SB2235 and they need to hear from you. Be polite, use your own words, include your name and address.

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447.

Senators by District:

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-201 ... e/members/


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I should have added it is your individual sportsman involvement that is making the difference this session. Witness the committee vote on 1407. You have a perfect record going so far. Hats off to you guys! :thumb:


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

GREAT JOB EVERYONE!!! This proves that your voices are being heard. DO NOT quit now, we need those voices more than ever! Please call or e-mail those senators and let your voice be heard! Lets STOP this bill.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

As the dust settles a bit it was the sportsmen emails that flipped that vote. The committee members heard from you loud and clear in spades and their vote reflected that.

But there is a rest of the story too. There are some big time political players with their thumb in the pie of 1407. And they do view it as their personal pie $$$$, not your wildlife. :eyeroll: So you are going have to let the ND Senate know what you want done.

Snooze you lose.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Its been interesting watching the session from Hong Kong this winter,and evidently the North Dakota sportspeople have been doing a good job keeping the greedy at bay. Seems as if there is no end to their tactics.Please warm up North Dakota for me,will be back in time for the turkey season. :beer:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

This is fantastic news on HB 1407. However, we still need to get it killed on the floor -- remember SB 2225 that came out of committee with a do not pass, and what it took to get it killed once it passed on the floor -- so contact your Senator today asking for a NAY vote on this bill. Then we can concentrate our efforts to make some progress on getting those other recommendations from us and our NDGF people implemented to help reduce the population of Canada geese. They will even be a positive for the NR hunters as they will affect us all and not just the few! :thumb:

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The bill passed the Senate.

yea....28

Nay.....18


----------

